# Beef  tenderloin



## buddy (Jun 22, 2006)

I,m interested in smoking a whole beef tenderloin . I had some that was 
smoked a few weeks ago and man it was good , and very tender. I was'nt able to find out exactly that person smoked it , and I understand this is
a pretty expensive cut of meat . I was told about 70 dollars for the whole
tenderloin . I read the post on pork loin. Is the beef tenderloin done the same way? Any advice on temperature , length of cook time , or what to put on it , would be greatly appreciated. 



                                                                        Thanks

                                                                        Buddy


    Also my smoker is a horizontal type with a side mount firebox , if that
   makes any difference


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey Buddy,

Beef Tenderloin is so lean and tender already that a long drawn out smoke is going to turn it into jerky.  It needs a hot fire to cook it quick.

I cook 3 to 4 pound tenderloins on the side of my firebox. Build your fire to one side and put the tenderloin on the other.  Just get the internal temp to the desired doneness and let sit for about a half hour before carving.  I like to baste mine with melted butter while its grilling and then serve it with asparagus spears and butter.  This style is called Tenderloin ChateauBrian after some French lord that started cooking it that way.  Kicks Butt.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2006)

Buddy, on the beef shortloin you have the loin and tenderloin. The first cuts off the shortloin are your T-bones the next section is your Porterhouse (larger tenderloin section). When the Shortloin is boned out the loin then gives you your New York Steaks and Top Sirloin and the tenderloin gives you your Filet Mignon, Chateaubriand and Medallions. Like Cajun said the Tenderloin is very tender and not the ideal piece of meat for low and slow. Most Chefs I know will think you're crazy if you order any tenderloin cut cooked above a Med. Rare doneness. 

The Pork tenderloin is also best cook high and fast high heat and fast cook time)


----------



## buddy (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice cajun and Earl. I dont think I will try to smoke one then.Maybe it would be better to cut one up into steaks and grill.  Earl , that info. you gave me about the short loin is very interesting to me. I've been trying to learn all about different cuts of meat and where they come 
from on the cow , pig , etc. I know a butcher that tells me some , but he's
always busy. Maybe theres a book somewhere I could get.

Also , cajunsmoker , this doesnt pertain to smoking meat , but I had
Boudan (spelling?) for the first time a while back , that a friend brought
from Louisiana . I wonder if you can buy that in Ft. Worth

                                                                 Thanks

                                                                Buddy


----------



## joed617 (Jun 23, 2006)

Buddy, Get your smoker to a temp between 200 and 220 deg. Use 1 bulb of roasted garlic mixed with 1tbs of course salt, 1.5 tbs of course ground blackpepper, 1/2 tsp of ground white pepper 3 tbs of olive oil. Reserve 1 tbs of this mixture for mop <recipe follows>. Rub the rest into the meat and sear your tenderloin in a li'l olive oil on high heat for 30 to 40 seconds per side.  Place your tenderloin in the smoker. Add the 1 tbs of the garlic mixture you saved and add it to 1.5 cups of beef stock and mix well, Use this as a mop. Mop every 20 minutes until the internal temp is between 140 and 145 deg. This should take between 1 to 1.25 hours. Let it rest for 20 minutes or so before cutting.  

Joe

PS I found the recipe in my Spice and Smoke Book


----------



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2006)

Buddy, you can make your own if you have a grinder and a suasage stuffer. Here is a recipe from the "BAM" Man.  

Making Boudan 
Recipe courtesy of Emeril Lagasse 


Recipe Summary 
Difficulty: Easy 
Yield: 4 1/2 pounds 
User Rating: No Rating 

2 1/2 pounds pork butt, cut into 1-inch cubes 
1 pound pork liver, rinsed in cool water 
2 quarts water 
1 cup chopped onions 
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic 
1/2 cup chopped green bell peppers 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
4 1/4 teaspoons salt 
2 1/2 teaspoons cayenne 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground black pepper 
1 cup finely chopped parsley 
1 cup chopped green onion tops, (green part only) 
6 cups cooked medium-grain rice 

1 1/2-inch diameter, casings, about 4 feet in length 

In a large sauce pan, combine the pork butt, pork liver, water, onions, garlic, bell peppers, celery, 1 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon cayenne and 1/4 teaspoon black pepper. Bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Simmer for 1 1/2 hours, or until the pork and liver are tender. Remove from the heat and drain, reserving 1 1/2 cups of the broth. Using a meat grinder with a 1/4-inch die, grind the pork mixture. 1/2 cup of the parsley, and 1/2 cup of the green onions, together. Turn the mixture into a mixing bowl. Stir in the rice, remaining salt, cayenne, black pepper, parsley and green onions. Add the broth, 1/2 cup at a time, and mix thoroughly. Either using a feeding tube or a funnel, stuff the sausage into the casings and make 3 inch links.. Bring 1 gallon of salted water up to a boil. Poach the sausage for about 5 minutes, or until the sausage is firm to the touch and plump. Remove from the water and allow to cool.

Also posted to the Sausage Forum


----------



## buddy (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the recipie Joe , that sounds pretty good


----------



## joed617 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds good enough to eat .. I may be trying that one soon .. or my 2nd favorite .. Prime Rib ..  Our daughter is moving back in for a few months to finish school, she's a vegaterian ..  So I'd like to fill the fridge with all kinds of meat before she gets here ..  She tells me she won't eat anything with a face .. I tell her I'd eat anything with 4 legs and an a** .. If ya try that recipe .. let me know how it turns out.. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 23, 2006)

Buddy if you don't want to try making your own Boudan you shouldn't have much trouble finding it in Ft Worth.  You are only 3 hrs out of Shreveport on I-20 surely you can get some Boudan :!:


----------



## jzerb (Jul 31, 2016)

Buddy, smoked beef tenderloin comes out awesome. Those who said you'll end up with jerky have obviously never tried it or tried one that someone had messed up. Season it however you want(bacon wrapped seems to be popular). The temperature to smoke at also varies in different recipes I've seen from 200-300 degrees. What really matters is you at take it out at 125-140 internal temp. and let it rest before cutting it, usually only takes 1-2 hours.


----------

